# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Do you Spit or Swallow?

## Lohev

Okay, all you have to do is say whether you would spit or swallow the food that the person above you stated.  


I'll start;


Tomatoes

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Swallow.

Jizz

----------


## shadowsx

spit.

nails

----------


## culdin

swallow.

woman's rights

----------


## shorstuff910mc

Spits

MMowned

----------


## Zoidberg

Obviously this needs to be food, so I'll put this game on the rails again:

Shrimps.

----------


## Lohev

spit, can't stand the taste :P

*Anchovies*

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Spit

Haggis

----------


## EcHoEs

Spit propably..
Chocolate

----------


## Baaja

Spit. On a diet.

Bad eggs?

----------


## culdin

swallow

mud pie

----------


## Destony

Spit.

Boiled sheep head (don't ask...)

----------


## culdin

swallow swallow swallow!

Kryptonite

----------


## thefallen1one

Swallow NOM NOM

rainbows?

----------


## culdin

SPIT!

Nemo the clownfish

----------


## thefallen1one

SWALLOW (Then regurgitate)

A teddy bear's stuffing?

----------


## culdin

Spit, that cotton gets stuck in the teeth

a baby bear stuffing

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Swallow
Nutella and Extra Crunchy Peanut Butter sandwich

that thing is god damn delicious you better not spit it out

----------


## culdin

Spit ( i hate peanut butter :P)

kryptonite

----------


## The Toxic Deer

spit (Its my only weakness)
Chicken and yellow rice

i seem to be just posting my favorite foods lol.

----------


## culdin

swallow

a toxic deer

----------


## Ground Zero

Hold in mouth for 5 mins, then swallow after savoring the flavor.

Toasted nipples.

----------


## culdin

spit

pikachu meat

----------


## thefallen1one

Swallow, Pika Pika that biatch

Calico jack?

----------


## frozenthorn

Swallow, hoping you mean the spiced rum and not the pirate captain.

Cheez Whiz

----------


## Lohev

Spit!

Jell-O

----------


## culdin

swallow

panda bears

----------


## Xel

spit 

tongue (giving you no option)

----------


## mag1212

spit

George Bush

----------


## Destony

Swallow



Raw Chicken :O

----------


## culdin

spit

Scootish broadsword

----------


## Hellson

Spit.

Honey-mint tea.

----------


## culdin

swallow

hummingbird

----------


## The Toxic Deer

spit
Gatorade

----------


## Destony

Spit


Red Bull

----------


## Confucius

> swallow
> 
> panda bears


If anyone swallows that I will kill them.

On topic: 
Swallow 

wasabi

----------


## Killsomecero

Spit. Wasabi is the worst sauce I've ever tasted in my life.
Mayo

----------


## The Toxic Deer

SPIIIIT mayo is terrible

captain & coke

----------


## culdin

swallow? never had captain

Megan Fox

----------


## Jadd

Spit, then swallow

Dr Pepper

----------


## Lohev

Swallow for sure! 

turkish pepper

----------


## The Toxic Deer

swallow?
ive never had it

roadkill

----------


## Ground Zero

Take it back to my hillbilly family in my trailer park and cook us up some nice food!
(Swallow) 

Chocolate coated scabs. :3

----------


## Remus3

Spit ... srsly scabs?!!?!?!?! Nasty

Pee. While you are dying from dehydration.

----------


## Killsomecero

Spit.
Glue.

----------


## xerith1

Swallow, plenty of protein.

Spit?

----------


## culdin

swallow

a swallow (the bird)

----------


## sients

Spit

Delicious Chocolate Cake  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fumi

Spit (we all know chocolate cookie is best!)

Crocodile meat

----------


## ShapeWoW

swallow... spitters are quitters 

gnomes

----------


## Commodore Stocker

*swallow!

mealworms*

----------


## Villadsen

Swallow

A cooking book

----------


## deathcon

> Okay, all you have to do is say whether you would spit or swallow the *food* that the person above you stated.


spit

sardines

----------


## Norberedv1

Spit

Spit

----------


## Melodika

Swallow, 'cuz spitting spit would be too mainstream.

Kittens!

----------


## Eekumpokeum

Swallow kitties!

week old pudding

----------


## CreativeXtent

swallow!

Cat poop?

----------


## LATM

> swallow!
> 
> Cat poop?


spit

jankem

----------


## Truukk

Swallow

Mutton Chops

----------


## Sanders95

swallow

smeg

----------


## Remus3

spit

wine

----------


## Synrithh

Swallow

My dinner yesterday: 

(Fillet of pork, potatoes made in the owen, curry sauce)

----------


## Discipline

swallow, probably...

Czech beer!

----------


## CreativeXtent

spit, thats shitty beer!

Sea Mist Rice Noodles  :Smile:

----------


## Remus3

Swallow ..

Shiner beer. -blonde-

----------


## Razkaz

Spit

Yellow snow

----------


## Dybbiz

Swallow

Brownies

----------


## Razkaz

Depends on who made them... But spit right now.

Santa

----------


## Thaadevil

Swallow 

Schoollunch

----------


## Prylozap

Spit

Monkey turds.

----------


## Razkaz

Swallow

My english teacher

----------


## Thaadevil

Spit, I don't like teachers

Iphone 5

----------


## Broness

Bumping dis thread.

Spit, got iPhone 4S

Diablo 3

----------


## Harambeqt

> Bumping dis thread.
> 
> Spit, got iPhone 4S
> 
> Diablo 3


Puke (spit)
---
Shampoo

----------


## Falkeid

Swallow. Shit bubbles, just...imagine that

Wetop. (heh)

----------


## Miethvnl

spit!!!!haha

----------

